#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tp-link er6020

## emerton

Bom dia guerreiros, vamos lá, estou com um probleminha com um load balance que estou fazendo com este equipamento o TP-Link Er6020 não estou conseguindo acessar com IP fixo público ele pinga dentro do mesmo mais não deixa acessar depois dele , alguém para me ajudar, agradeço desde já.

----------


## Net7

> Bom dia guerreiros, vamos lá, estou com um probleminha com um load balance que estou fazendo com este equipamento o TP-Link Er6020 não estou conseguindo acessar com IP fixo público ele pinga dentro do mesmo mais não deixa acessar depois dele , alguém para me ajudar, agradeço desde já.



Só você ficar no seu PC o ip na mesma faixa de ip que vc vai consegiir acessar!

----------


## Net7

Fixar o ip no seu PC que vai conseguir 
Acessar seu equipamento 
Sempre a na mesa faixa de ip mas não pode ser no que na O equipamento que vai acessar 
Sempre um ip antes ou depois

----------


## emerton

No caso a WAN1 colo o IP 200.x.x.x mais na saída Lan n acessa

----------

